# Stena Line website security issues?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just been on the Stena website for a few prices and as soon as I try to get to the booking page I get an error message about their security certificate.

Does anyone else get this or is it to do with my end?

http://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferry-to-holland

Pete


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have just tried and it seems OK


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, problem must be my end then.


Fingers X'd, I'm going in....


:laugh:


Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've just tried it and got this from Bullguard:

For your security BullGuard has blocked access to this page 
The site is listed as a malicious site that may be stealing identity information, plant viruses on your machine or do other harmful things. 

The information we have indicate that this site: 
- Contains web pages that host viruses, exploits and other malware.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Never had any problems over the past 6 or 7 years.

Used it this year to book next year's trip, nothing untoward.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

No problems after using the site.

Just running a scan just in case though.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've had trouble recently downloading from a couple of sites I use.
FWIW I use Firefox and I have been told that the most recent updates to Firefox have made it more sensitive.


----------

